# Pitanje za Srpske Linux users

## ChojinDSL

Zdravo narode!   :Very Happy: 

Malo se igram sa podesavanje jeziku u linux. 

Znam kako da namestim kde na srpski i kako ta upotrebljavam srpsku tastaturu, ali se pitam, jeli je moguce da se ukljuci srpski i za programe?

Video sam da moze das podesi jezik u /etc/env.d/02locales

tu pise

```
LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"
```

Sta treba da stavim da bi mogao da vidim prevodene programe na srpski?

Ja sam mislio da treba ovako

```
LC_ALL="sr@Latn"
```

ili tako nesto, ali nisam siguran. 

Nesto sam zbunjen, jeli uopste postoji prevod za programe, ili samo za kde ili gnome?

Video sam da ima neke stvari u /usr/share/locales i u /usr /share/i18n/locales

Ima li neko ideju kako to pravilno da se radi, ili mozda zna link na neki howto na internetu?

----------

## steveb

Zdravo.

Joj! Neznam dali jos mogu da pisem na nasome jeziku? Ima vec dosta vreme, da nisam pisao. Ipak. Ja mislim, da ti mene ces sigurno dobro rasumeti.

Ali bolje da se vratim na tvoj problem sa jezikom:

U KDE to je tako napravljeno, da zamalo svaki program moze da se uptotrebi u drogom jeziku. To znaci, da mogucnost postoji. Ali to ne znaci da svaki program to upotrebljava.

Ti trebas da pogledas, dali program ima I18N support. Ako to ima, onda moras da pogledas dali ima "language files" za srpski. Akto to ima, onda nista nemoras dalje da radis nego same da promenis jezik u KDE i da installiras srpski jezik. Za KDE to bi bilo kde-i18n i valjda isto koffice-i18n (ako upotrebljavas koffice).

Srpski jos nie sto posto uredu u KDE. Pogledaj ovde: http://i18n.kde.org/stats/gui/HEAD/sr/index.php

Mozda pogeldati ovde isto nebi bilo lose:

http://www.kde.org.yu/

http://www.yolinux.com/HOWTO/Serbian-HOWTO.html

Nisam siguran, ali mozda nesta kao ovo je sta ti trazis?

```
LANG= 

LC_CTYPE=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_COLLATE=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_TIME=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_NUMERIC=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_MONETARY=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_MESSAGES=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_PAPER=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_NAME=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_ADDRESS=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_TELEPHONE=sr_YU@cyrillic

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX" 

LC_ALL=
```

ili

```
LANG= 

LC_CTYPE=sr_YU

LC_IDENTIFICATION=sr_YU

LC_COLLATE=sr_YU

LC_TIME=sr_YU

LC_NUMERIC=sr_YU

LC_MONETARY=sr_YU

LC_MESSAGES=sr_YU

LC_PAPER=sr_YU

LC_NAME=sr_YU

LC_ADDRESS=sr_YU

LC_TELEPHONE=sr_YU

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX" 

LC_ALL=
```

Pozdrav iz hladne Svizarske

----------

## ChojinDSL

Mozda sam trebao da kazem da meni moze da se pise i na nemackom i na engleskom ako je onda lakse.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## steveb

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> Mozda sam trebao da kazem da meni moze da se pise i na nemackom i na engleskom ako je onda lakse.  

 Udaraj! Udaraj slobodno! Vec lezim na semlji! Udaraj  :Wink: 

Joj! Bas si smesan! Je se ubivam ovde da pisem na nasome jeziku i mislio sam da nije bas najlose bilo. I onda? Ti mi pises, da mogu da pisem na nemacki ili engleski!

Hvala  :Wink: 

Natürlich kann ich auch Deutsch schreiben. Ist ja auch nicht so eine schwere Sprache  :Wink: 

English is okay with me, as well  :Wink: 

Pure italiano va bene con me  :Wink: 

Français est bien avec moi  :Wink: 

etc...

----------

## ChojinDSL

 :Laughing: 

----------

## steveb

 *ChojinDSL wrote:*   

> 

 Jesi li sredio tvoj problem? Mozesli da pises sada na srpski u KDE? Jesu li druge programe sada isto na srpskom jeziku?

----------

## ChojinDSL

Pa da ti odgovaram na nemackom, da ne moras da se znojis.   :Wink: 

Also KDE ins serbische zu bringen ist kein problem, solange die relevante i18n übersetzungs datenbank auch installiert ist.

Allerdings geht es mir ja nicht nur um kde programme. 

Wenn man z.b. 

```
LC_ALL=de_DE
```

in der config datei einträgt, dann sind ja auch sämtliche system messages in deutsch. Also auch auf der konsole.

Mich hatte halt interessiert in welchem maße das auch für serbisch latinica gilt. 

Wenn man in /usr/share/locales nachschaut, dann gibts im unterverzeichnis sr bzw sr@Latn ja einige Übersetzungen für LC_MESSAGES. Hat zumindest den Anschein. Aber egal was ich mache, ich kann programme die nicht zu kde gehören nicht dazu bewegen mal serbischen text auszuspucken. Ich sehe auf der konsole immer die meldung "locale not supported by C library".

Deswegen wollte ich halt festellen was denn die korrekte syntax ist für LC_MESSAGES=?

denn, LC_MESSAGES=sr_YU scheint nicht zu funktionieren, auch nicht sr_SR oder sr_SR@Latn, usw. 

Abgesehen davon scheint es keine serbischen übersetzungs daten in diesem Unterverzeichnis zu geben: /usr/share/i18n/locales

Zumindest nicht auch meiner gentoo installation.

Übrigens ist sr_YU denn richtig? Oder ist das vielleicht schon veraltet, weil es ja Serbien und Montenegro ist. Ich finde irgendwie keine aktuellen informationen dazu.

Naja, danke für deine Hilfe, ich such mal weiter.

----------

## steveb

Meines Erachtens geht das mit jeder Sprache. Leider ist bei mir Serbisch nicht vorhanden (keine Ahnung warum):

```
steveb@gentoo ~ $ locale -a

C

POSIX

aa_DJ

aa_DJ.iso88591

aa_ER

aa_ER.utf8

aa_ER.utf8@saaho

aa_ER@saaho

aa_ET

aa_ET.utf8

af_ZA

af_ZA.iso88591

am_ET

am_ET.utf8

an_ES

an_ES.iso885915

ar_AE

ar_AE.iso88596

ar_AE.utf8

ar_BH

ar_BH.iso88596

ar_BH.utf8

ar_DZ

ar_DZ.iso88596

ar_DZ.utf8

ar_EG

ar_EG.iso88596

ar_EG.utf8

ar_IN

ar_IN.utf8

ar_IQ

ar_IQ.iso88596

ar_IQ.utf8

ar_JO

ar_JO.iso88596

ar_JO.utf8

ar_KW

ar_KW.iso88596

ar_KW.utf8

ar_LB

ar_LB.iso88596

ar_LB.utf8

ar_LY

ar_LY.iso88596

ar_LY.utf8

ar_MA

ar_MA.iso88596

ar_MA.utf8

ar_OM

ar_OM.iso88596

ar_OM.utf8

ar_QA

ar_QA.iso88596

ar_QA.utf8

ar_SA

ar_SA.iso88596

ar_SA.utf8

ar_SD

ar_SD.iso88596

ar_SD.utf8

ar_SY

ar_SY.iso88596

ar_SY.utf8

ar_TN

ar_TN.iso88596

ar_TN.utf8

ar_YE

ar_YE.iso88596

ar_YE.utf8

az_AZ.utf8

be_BY

be_BY.cp1251

be_BY.utf8

bg_BG

bg_BG.cp1251

bg_BG.utf8

bn_BD

bn_BD.utf8

bn_IN

bn_IN.utf8

bokmal

bokmål

br_FR

br_FR.iso88591

br_FR.iso885915@euro

br_FR@euro

bs_BA

bs_BA.iso88592

byn_ER

byn_ER.utf8

ca_ES

ca_ES.iso88591

ca_ES.iso885915@euro

ca_ES.utf8

ca_ES@euro

catalan

croatian

cs_CZ

cs_CZ.iso88592

cs_CZ.utf8

cy_GB

cy_GB.iso885914

cy_GB.utf8

czech

da_DK

da_DK.iso88591

da_DK.utf8

danish

dansk

de_AT

de_AT.iso88591

de_AT.iso885915@euro

de_AT.utf8

de_AT@euro

de_BE

de_BE.iso88591

de_BE.iso885915@euro

de_BE.utf8

de_BE@euro

de_CH

de_CH.iso88591

de_CH.utf8

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE@euro

de_LU

de_LU.iso88591

de_LU.iso885915@euro

de_LU.utf8

de_LU@euro

deutsch

dutch

eesti

el_GR

el_GR.iso88597

el_GR.utf8

en_AU

en_AU.iso88591

en_AU.utf8

en_BW

en_BW.iso88591

en_BW.utf8

en_CA

en_CA.iso88591

en_CA.utf8

en_DK

en_DK.iso88591

en_DK.utf8

en_GB

en_GB.iso88591

en_GB.utf8

en_HK

en_HK.iso88591

en_HK.utf8

en_IE

en_IE.iso88591

en_IE.iso885915@euro

en_IE.utf8

en_IE@euro

en_IN

en_IN.utf8

en_NZ

en_NZ.iso88591

en_NZ.utf8

en_PH

en_PH.iso88591

en_PH.utf8

en_SG

en_SG.iso88591

en_SG.utf8

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

en_ZA

en_ZA.iso88591

en_ZA.utf8

en_ZW

en_ZW.iso88591

en_ZW.utf8

es_AR

es_AR.iso88591

es_AR.utf8

es_BO

es_BO.iso88591

es_BO.utf8

es_CL

es_CL.iso88591

es_CL.utf8

es_CO

es_CO.iso88591

es_CO.utf8

es_CR

es_CR.iso88591

es_CR.utf8

es_DO

es_DO.iso88591

es_DO.utf8

es_EC

es_EC.iso88591

es_EC.utf8

es_ES

es_ES.iso88591

es_ES.iso885915@euro

es_ES.utf8

es_ES@euro

es_GT

es_GT.iso88591

es_GT.utf8

es_HN

es_HN.iso88591

es_HN.utf8

es_MX

es_MX.iso88591

es_MX.utf8

es_NI

es_NI.iso88591

es_NI.utf8

es_PA

es_PA.iso88591

es_PA.utf8

es_PE

es_PE.iso88591

es_PE.utf8

es_PR

es_PR.iso88591

es_PR.utf8

es_PY

es_PY.iso88591

es_PY.utf8

es_SV

es_SV.iso88591

es_SV.utf8

es_US

es_US.iso88591

es_US.utf8

es_UY

es_UY.iso88591

es_UY.utf8

es_VE

es_VE.iso88591

es_VE.utf8

estonian

et_EE

et_EE.iso88591

et_EE.iso885915

et_EE.utf8

eu_ES

eu_ES.iso88591

eu_ES.iso885915@euro

eu_ES.utf8

eu_ES@euro

fa_IR

fa_IR.utf8

fi_FI

fi_FI.iso88591

fi_FI.iso885915@euro

fi_FI.utf8

fi_FI@euro

finnish

fo_FO

fo_FO.iso88591

fo_FO.utf8

fr_BE

fr_BE.iso88591

fr_BE.iso885915@euro

fr_BE.utf8

fr_BE@euro

fr_CA

fr_CA.iso88591

fr_CA.utf8

fr_CH

fr_CH.iso88591

fr_CH.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.iso88591

fr_FR.iso885915@euro

fr_FR.utf8

fr_FR@euro

fr_LU

fr_LU.iso88591

fr_LU.iso885915@euro

fr_LU.utf8

fr_LU@euro

français

french

ga_IE

ga_IE.iso88591

ga_IE.iso885915@euro

ga_IE.utf8

ga_IE@euro

galego

galician

gd_GB

gd_GB.iso885915

german

gez_ER

gez_ER.utf8

gez_ER.utf8@abegede

gez_ER@abegede

gez_ET

gez_ET.utf8

gez_ET.utf8@abegede

gez_ET@abegede

gl_ES

gl_ES.iso88591

gl_ES.iso885915@euro

gl_ES.utf8

gl_ES@euro

greek

gu_IN

gu_IN.utf8

gv_GB

gv_GB.iso88591

gv_GB.utf8

he_IL

he_IL.iso88598

he_IL.utf8

hebrew

hi_IN

hi_IN.utf8

hr_HR

hr_HR.iso88592

hr_HR.utf8

hrvatski

hu_HU

hu_HU.iso88592

hu_HU.utf8

hungarian

icelandic

id_ID

id_ID.iso88591

id_ID.utf8

is_IS

is_IS.iso88591

is_IS.utf8

it_CH

it_CH.iso88591

it_CH.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT.utf8

it_IT@euro

italian

iw_IL

iw_IL.iso88598

iw_IL.utf8

ja_JP

ja_JP.eucjp

ja_JP.ujis

ja_JP.utf8

japanese

japanese.euc

ka_GE

ka_GE.georgianps

kk_KZ

kk_KZ.pt154

kl_GL

kl_GL.iso88591

kl_GL.utf8

kn_IN

kn_IN.utf8

ko_KR

ko_KR.euckr

ko_KR.utf8

korean

korean.euc

kw_GB

kw_GB.iso88591

kw_GB.utf8

lg_UG

lg_UG.iso885910

lithuanian

lo_LA

lo_LA.utf8

lt_LT

lt_LT.iso885913

lt_LT.utf8

lv_LV

lv_LV.iso885913

lv_LV.utf8

mi_NZ

mi_NZ.iso885913

mk_MK

mk_MK.iso88595

mk_MK.utf8

ml_IN

ml_IN.utf8

mn_MN

mn_MN.utf8

mr_IN

mr_IN.utf8

ms_MY

ms_MY.iso88591

ms_MY.utf8

mt_MT

mt_MT.iso88593

mt_MT.utf8

nb_NO

nb_NO.iso88591

nb_NO.utf8

ne_NP

ne_NP.utf8

nl_BE

nl_BE.iso88591

nl_BE.iso885915@euro

nl_BE.utf8

nl_BE@euro

nl_NL

nl_NL.iso88591

nl_NL.iso885915@euro

nl_NL.utf8

nl_NL@euro

nn_NO

nn_NO.iso88591

nn_NO.utf8

no_NO

no_NO.ISO-8859-1

norwegian

nynorsk

oc_FR

oc_FR.iso88591

om_ET

om_ET.utf8

om_KE

om_KE.iso88591

pa_IN

pa_IN.utf8

pl_PL

pl_PL.iso88592

pl_PL.utf8

polish

portuguese

pt_BR

pt_BR.iso88591

pt_BR.utf8

pt_PT

pt_PT.iso88591

pt_PT.iso885915@euro

pt_PT.utf8

pt_PT@euro

ro_RO

ro_RO.iso88592

ro_RO.utf8

romanian

ru_RU

ru_RU.iso88595

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

ru_UA

ru_UA.koi8u

ru_UA.utf8

russian

se_NO

se_NO.utf8

sid_ET

sid_ET.utf8

sk_SK

sk_SK.iso88592

sk_SK.utf8

sl_SI

sl_SI.iso88592

sl_SI.utf8

slovak

slovene

slovenian

so_DJ

so_DJ.iso88591

so_ET

so_ET.utf8

so_KE

so_KE.iso88591

so_SO

so_SO.iso88591

spanish

sq_AL

sq_AL.iso88591

sq_AL.utf8

st_ZA

st_ZA.iso88591

st_ZA.utf8

sv_FI

sv_FI.iso88591

sv_FI.iso885915@euro

sv_FI.utf8

sv_FI@euro

sv_SE

sv_SE.iso88591

sv_SE.utf8

swedish

ta_IN

ta_IN.utf8

te_IN

te_IN.utf8

tg_TJ

tg_TJ.koi8t

th_TH

th_TH.tis620

th_TH.utf8

thai

ti_ER

ti_ER.utf8

ti_ET

ti_ET.utf8

tig_ER

tig_ER.utf8

tl_PH

tl_PH.iso88591

tr_TR

tr_TR.iso88599

tr_TR.utf8

tt_RU.utf8

turkish

uk_UA

uk_UA.koi8u

uk_UA.utf8

ur_PK

ur_PK.utf8

uz_UZ

uz_UZ.iso88591

uz_UZ.utf8@cyrillic

uz_UZ@cyrillic

vi_VN

vi_VN.tcvn

vi_VN.utf8

wa_BE

wa_BE.iso88591

wa_BE.iso885915@euro

wa_BE.utf8

wa_BE@euro

xh_ZA

xh_ZA.iso88591

xh_ZA.utf8

yi_US

yi_US.cp1255

zh_CN

zh_CN.gb18030

zh_CN.gb2312

zh_CN.gbk

zh_CN.utf8

zh_HK

zh_HK.big5hkscs

zh_HK.utf8

zh_SG

zh_SG.gb2312

zh_SG.gbk

zh_TW

zh_TW.big5

zh_TW.euctw

zh_TW.utf8

zu_ZA

zu_ZA.iso88591

zu_ZA.utf8

steveb@gentoo ~ $
```

Gruss

Steve

----------

## shiz0

pomaze bog!

drago mi je da vidim i naseg naroda na gentoo forumu.

mislio sam da se samo svabe i ameri ovde muvaju  :Smile: 

trebao bi se handbook prevesti na srpskom jeziku....

koliko dugo se vec bavite s gentoo-om i koji stage ste instalirali?

pozdrav,

shiz0

----------

## ChojinDSL

Ja sam instalirao gentoo od stage 1.

A bavim se sa gentoo od Jul 2003. Linux sam vec probao pre toga, ali nikada nije mi uspelo da totalno izbacim windows. Tek kada sam upoznao gentoo i naucio. Sada mi je komputer samo gentoo.

Ako se dobro secam, ima jedan srpski sajt za gentoo.

http://www.gentoo-srbija.org/

Ali na toj strani nazalost nema puno dokumentacije.

----------

## steveb

Svabe i amerikanci? Ima dosta svaba ovde a ameriaknci su svukuda. Kao komarici. Takav je zivot  :Wink:  ali to nas sigurno nemora da smeta.

Ja se bavim sa Gentoo od versije 1.x. Ima vec 4 godine, da samo upotrebljavam Linux kod mene. Imam vise od 10 servera ovde sto su na Gentoo (okay... imam jos jedan stari NT4 i jedan CentOS server. Obadva servera ubotrbljavam za Lotus Domino).

Sa Linux se sigurno bavim oko 10 godina.

Pozdrav

SteveB

----------

## babo

bok komsije

nisam bas ekspert za ova pitanja oko jezika, al ako zelis imat open office na srpskom napises u /etc/make.conf

LINGUAS="sr"

i onda ti se iskompajla sa srpskim jezikom, i mozda to radi i za druge programe

----------

## steveb

 *babo wrote:*   

> bok komsije
> 
> nisam bas ekspert za ova pitanja oko jezika,

 Dobro. I ja nisam ekspert za pitanja oko jezika. Ali nisam baš siguran, dali nisam expert sa mojim jezikom??  :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:  :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:  :Twisted Evil:  :Laughing:  :Twisted Evil: 

Malo zajebancie uvjek nije loše  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *babo wrote:*   

> al ako zelis imat open office na srpskom napises u /etc/make.conf
> 
> LINGUAS="sr"
> 
> i onda ti se iskompajla sa srpskim jezikom, i mozda to radi i za druge programe

 

Ili:

```
LINGUAS="sr" emerge -v app-office/openoffice
```

Pozdrav

Stevan

----------

## z10n

 *Quote:*   

> Ako se dobro secam, ima jedan srpski sajt za gentoo.
> 
> http://www.gentoo-srbija.org/
> 
> Ali na toj strani nazalost nema puno dokumentacije.

 

Tako je Chojin'e, postoji sajt u Srbiji posvećen Gentoo i dobru si adresu ostavio, tačno je i to da nema puno dokumentacije, ali eto kod nas Srba, izgleda nije problem kako da se skupimo da uradimo neki posao, već je problem kako da se dogovorimo. 

Evo http://www.gentoo-srbija.org/8_155_0.html ako te ne mrzi da pročita (veliki je thread) i vidi o čemu govorim. 

Generalno je problem hoćemo li ћириличним ili latiničnim slovima da piemo??! ta vi mislite kad je ovo u pitanju? Можда је ћирилица боља?

to se tiče količine dokumentacije, ni to nije na zavidnom nivou, jbg'a to će morati da se popravi, ali i tu je problem ko će da prevodi. Ovo malo dokumentacije koju imamo smo prijatelj (gen2brain) i ja preveli, i znam da nije neto extra, ali smo pomislili da će jo nekog da privuče zamisao da i Srbija ima dostojanstvenu Gentoo zajednicu koja će da se potrudi, bar oko dokumentacije za sebe (instalacija, podeavanje i sl.) i da se uključi u akciju međutim...official dokumentacija...ma to neću ni da spominjem, daleko je to  :Sad:  .. . . . imamo brdo problema, da vas ne davim puno, pomoć sa strane bila i vie nego potrebna  :Very Happy:  Recimo,za početak, ako bi neko mogao da pomogne u vidu nekog mesta (ljudskog hostinga) za smetanje gentoo-srbije  :Rolling Eyes:  (sad imamo 100mb space, jedan ftp nalog, vai  jo 7meseci, probleme sa MySQL bazom...)Na primer juče nismo "radili" od nekih 07am pa do skoro 13pm, zbog MySql'a na Veratu, da ne poverije, koliko je strano...jedino je dobro to je hosting kod nas. Imao bih jo mnogo toga da kaem, ali nekom drugom prilikom.

Znam da je ovo offtopic, oprostite mi zbog toga, ali eto Chojin me privuko, pa reko da kaem koju reč kad je gentoo-srbija.org i dokumentacija na srpskom u pitanju. 

Veliki pozdrav, z10n

----------

## babo

Pa ako bi volijeli da i iz drugih exyu zemalja ljudi sudjeluju na vasem forumu ja predlazem latinicu. Zasto bi bila bolja cirilica?

----------

## steveb

 *z10n wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ako se dobro secam, ima jedan srpski sajt za gentoo.
> 
> http://www.gentoo-srbija.org/
> 
> Ali na toj strani nazalost nema puno dokumentacije. 
> ...

 JOJ! Ja hvala bogu, mogu to citati ali pisat? Sa mojim "swiss german" keyboard? Neznam kako. Ti pisi slobodno kano mozes. Sigurno mozemo svi to citati i razumeti.

 *z10n wrote:*   

> to se tiče količine dokumentacije, ni to nije na zavidnom nivou, jbg'a to će morati da se popravi, ali i tu je problem ko će da prevodi. Ovo malo dokumentacije koju imamo smo prijatelj (gen2brain) i ja preveli, i znam da nije neto extra, ali smo pomislili da će jo nekog da privuče zamisao da i Srbija ima dostojanstvenu Gentoo zajednicu koja će da se potrudi, bar oko dokumentacije za sebe (instalacija, podeavanje i sl.) i da se uključi u akciju međutim...official dokumentacija...ma to neću ni da spominjem, daleko je to  .. . . . imamo brdo problema, da vas ne davim puno, pomoć sa strane bila i vie nego potrebna  Recimo,za početak, ako bi neko mogao da pomogne u vidu nekog mesta (ljudskog hostinga) za smetanje gentoo-srbije  (sad imamo 100mb space, jedan ftp nalog, vai  jo 7meseci, probleme sa MySQL bazom...)Na primer juče nismo "radili" od nekih 07am pa do skoro 13pm, zbog MySql'a na Veratu, da ne poverije, koliko je strano...jedino je dobro to je hosting kod nas. Imao bih jo mnogo toga da kaem, ali nekom drugom prilikom.
> 
> Znam da je ovo offtopic, oprostite mi zbog toga, ali eto Chojin me privuko, pa reko da kaem koju reč kad je gentoo-srbija.org i dokumentacija na srpskom u pitanju. 
> 
> Veliki pozdrav, z10n

 Nisam znao da ima www.gentoo-srbije.org! Hvala za taj link.

Pozdrav

Stevan

----------

## z10n

 *babo wrote:*   

> Pa ako bi volijeli da i iz drugih exyu zemalja ljudi sudjeluju na vasem forumu ja predlazem latinicu. Zasto bi bila bolja cirilica?

 

babo, nisi me razumeo, mislio sam na Dokumentaciju da je problem dogovoriti se kojim pismom da piemo, to se tiče foruma, to ostaje naravno latinica i to se neće menjati  nikako, ma ta god i kako god. Ali dokumentacija, to je "frka", mislim frka u smislu dogovoriti se, mada ja bi radije latinicu, mislim ako se samo ja pitam??

poz.

----------

## steveb

 *z10n wrote:*   

>  *babo wrote:*   Pa ako bi volijeli da i iz drugih exyu zemalja ljudi sudjeluju na vasem forumu ja predlazem latinicu. Zasto bi bila bolja cirilica? 
> 
> babo, nisi me razumeo, mislio sam na Dokumentaciju da je problem dogovoriti se kojim pismom da piemo, to se tiče foruma, to ostaje naravno latinica i to se neće menjati  nikako, ma ta god i kako god. Ali dokumentacija, to je "frka", mislim frka u smislu dogovoriti se, mada ja bi radije latinicu, mislim ako se samo ja pitam??
> 
> poz.

 Ja nebi bijo protiv cirilice. Tako bi mogo da se opet naucim da citam bolje (sigurno 20 godina nisam vise citao nesto drugo nego latinicu). Ali ja sigurno nebi mogo da pisem nasta drugo nego latinicu. Dali je to stvarno takva velika "frka"? Sasto ne pisemo kako mozemo. Ako neko samo latinicu pise, onda neka pise on na latinicu. Ako neko moze bolje drukcie, sasto ne?

Ponekad imam osecaj, da smo kao mala deca. Jebes to! Kako smo mogli ranije da zivimo svi sajedno? I sada nemozemo ni sajedno pircati. Hmm... ach....

To sada nije bila neka sajebancia protiv nekoga. Ja sam isto jedan od onih "bastardi". Stari mi je is hrvatske ali on je srbin a majka mi je is makedonie. Ja sam rodjen u Zirich ali sam odrasto u Hrvatskoj (i u Beogradu). Posle kad je Tito umro, doso sam opet nazad u Zirich. Zbog onog glupog rata sam uzo CH pasaport. U srcu sam jos uvjek jugoslaven. Onaj stari jugoslaven, gde smo svi bili sajedno. Zato nerazumem, sasto da ne pise svak kako moze? Mozda bi stvarno bilo boje da pisemo na latinicu, zato sto svak to moze citati.

Pozdarav

Stevan

----------

## z10n

 *steveb wrote:*   

> Ja nebi bijo protiv cirilice. Tako bi mogo da se opet naucim da citam bolje (sigurno 20 godina nisam vise citao nesto drugo nego latinicu). Ali ja sigurno nebi mogo da pisem nasta drugo nego latinicu. Dali je to stvarno takva velika "frka"? Sasto ne pisemo kako mozemo. Ako neko samo latinicu pise, onda neka pise on na latinicu. Ako neko moze bolje drukcie, sasto ne?

 

Pazi, u tom slučaju bi morali da imamo dokumentaciju u dva pisma, e sad lepo bi bilo imati neto kao konvertor, pa da lake konvertujemo dokument iz jednog pisma u dugi i onda mirna bačka, svi srećni i zadovoljni. Ko hoće da čita latinicu moe a ko hoće ćirilicu isto moe. Tako smo neto slično i spominjali u onom thread'u koji sam gore postovao, samo je i to na kraju palo u vodu i priča se zavrila tako to nismo nita dogovorili a nije ni prevod krenuo. A za početak smo podigli wiki, za ono tips&tricks pa kasnije dokumentacija, ali...

Jo neto, pitanje, jedno, ta je tee konvertovati ćirilicu u latinicu ili obratno ili je isto? Moda bi neko mogao da napie takvu skriptu ili neto slično? Znate da ima ona zeza kad su lj(љ) i (nj)њ u pitanju  :Wink: 

Ideje  :Question: 

----------

## z10n

 *Quote:*   

> JOJ! Ja hvala bogu, mogu to citati ali pisat? Sa mojim "swiss german" keyboard?

 

Stevo, pazi sad ovo, ja u mom ~/fluxbox/keys fajlu imam skraćenicu za keyboard layout ovako:

```
Mod4 a :ExecCommand setxkbmap yu

Mod4 s :ExecCommand setxkbmap us
```

i kad hoću da tipkam sa čćđ samo zviznem win+a i tu je, odmah mogu sa [];'\ da kucam, super ali... imam i problem(pitanje), 

kad pokrenem skraćenicu (u Xu, naravno) za layout u terminalu (gde je pokrenut X, kod mene na tty1) dobijem sledeći  poruku:

```
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AD01> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AD02> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AD03> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AC02> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AC03> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AC04> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AC05> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AB01> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AB02> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AB04> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AB05> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AB06> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

> Warning:          Type "TWO_LEVEL" has 2 levels, but <AB07> has 3 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```

proganja me jo odavno (pre genta) i neznam ta je?

Pozdrav Ivan

ps. nisam pretraivao forum  :Embarassed: 

----------

## steveb

Ivane: Iskreno da ti kazem: Jos nikad nisam stavijo keyboard na nasi jezik. Ja bi sigurno 100 posto poludio sa jednim drugim layout nego swiss german ili engleski.

Ja zamalo nikad ne pisem na nasom jeziku (tek u zadnja dva dana sam poceo da pisem ovde). A isto nemam tako puno mogucnost da pricam isto na nasome jeziku. Bas je stramota! Kakav sam ja jugoslaven?

Zato bi voleo da pocnem da pisem vise na nasome jeziku. Nebi bilo lose. A sigurno bi mogo puno "know-how" da donesem za nase ljudi. Vec se bavim oko 10 godina sa linux i imam cak i moju licnu internet line, gde imam oko 70 domain na mojim serverima.

pozdrav

Stevan

----------

## z10n

Ma jok, tripuje se za jezik, dobro ti priča (pie) stim da vrlo retko ima prilike da priča maternjim srpskim a jo manje da pie. 

Dovoljno je da malo vremena provede na forumu gde svi pričamo srpski i to je to, "oporaviće" se na brzinu. Na gentoo-srbija.org nema puno ljudi ali mi jedini pričamo isključivo Gentoo Linux jezikom, ali nas ima za početak, ok, tu je jo naih gentoo gurua, koji jo uvek ne posećuju često sajt ali verujem da su kao anonimusi tu i da svrate i listaju postove, elem dobrodoao si kod nas naravano, kao i svi. Niko ti nita neće reći za tvoj jezik, to si "zaboravio" i sl. sigurno, i mi tamo pričamo oputenim jezikom a i biće lepo da se podseti malo;)

U Srbiji  je jedini problem za gentoo internet konekcija, ja mislim, zato to ipak treba dosta stvari prevlačiti preko mree a većina ljudi je na dial-up'u jo uvek. Priča se o aDSL'u ali ga nema svuda. 

Stevo, ti nam treba, sigurno ima mnoogo vie iskustva od svih nas i treba nam to vie takvih ljudi, jer smo primetili da ima dosta interesovanja za Gentoo i da je sigurno da će gentoo-srbija jednog dana postati pravo mesto za sve ljude na naim prostorima koji koriste gentoo, ali naravno moramo da se potrudimo oko svega, prvo hosting, pa dokumentacija, support...

Ja trenutno radim na xhtm:xml a gen2brain na apache i php za sajt, ima nas jo dosta sa idejama za dalje ali ne moemo mnoogo toga da probamo zato to smo ograničeni na Verat koji hostuje sajt i bazu, ti si ,ja mislim, čovek koji moe dosta da pomogne oko hostinga i razvoja srpske lokacije za gentoo. ali bi moda bilo dobro da se čujemo na mail, ako si zainteresovan...poslaću ti mail na pm.ok.

Veliki pozdrav, Ivan

----------

## steveb

okay.... ja bi mogo da vam dadem mesto za hosting, mail sa smtp, smtp auth, pop3, imap, pop3s, imaps, ftp, mysql, postgresql, antivirus, antispam, mailinglist, dns, i jos dosta drugh stvari. samo kazite sta bi hteli i ja cu to za vas napraviti.

----------

## z10n

Stevane, stvarno si car, ostao sam bez texta, ali stvarno ne mogu da verujem, ovo je definitivno NA veliki dan, za detalje moemo na mail, poslao sam ti moj mail u pm. samo baci jedan kratak da te lociram i to je to. Počinjemo sa radom. 

iveli, z10n

----------

## steveb

 *z10n wrote:*   

> Stevane, stvarno si car, ostao sam bez texta, ali stvarno ne mogu da verujem, ovo je definitivno NA veliki dan, za detalje moemo na mail, poslao sam ti moj mail u pm. samo baci jedan kratak da te lociram i to je to. Počinjemo sa radom. 
> 
> iveli, z10n

 vec sam ti napisao nazad.  :Wink: 

ja sam vec za jednog drugug gentoo usera to jedamput napravio:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-160005.html

on sada vec preko jednu godinu ima domain kod mene. cak i domain pripada sada meni, zato sto je jedan majmun hteo njega da nosi pred sud zbog domain. pa sam mu ja kazo, da on moze meni da veruje, da ja njemu necu ukrasti njegovu domain. i nisam mu nista ukarao. samo sam mu napravio domain i to je sve. ako neko meni posalje mail, i pocne da me jebe sbog te domain... onda neka on dolazi ovde kod mene u Zirich i neka kace sta on oce. ali do sada onaj majmun se nije javio. ali onu drugu domain sto je imao, je zadvorio! a ona domain sto je aurora meni dao (samo ja imam domain da njega nemogu zbog te domain da nose na sud) i ta domain jos ipak pripada njemu. ja samo imam moje ime da njega mogu da spasim. aurora je jedan dobar decak. on je jos mlad i studira mathematiku u amerci.

mi ljudi od balkana imamo po nekad srce tako veliko kao jedna malena republika u afici. mi nikako nismo losi ljudi  :Smile: 

ali sta ja vama ovde pricam? mi to svi znamo! inace nebi bili ovde  :Smile: 

hey! moram sada da idem da spavam. neznam inace kaku zu sutra ustati i radidi kod musterie. phuuuu... ponekad nije lako biti samostalan. ali ja radim moj posao dosta dobro. vec radim dosta godine na Lotus Notes / Domino i sigurno sam jedan od naboljih 10 ljudi u ovoj zemlji.

----------

